# Any Bohning Reps Here?



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone from Bohning reads these pages? This is not to bash your product, but could someone from the inside explain why so many people have trouble with blazers not adhering to shafts? There are so many threads here with people having trouble. Last year I fletched two dozen arrows using Blazer wraps and Blazer vanes ( white and orange ) and Bohning Platinum glue. The white ones came off of every arrow and I followed Bohnings fletching instructions! There was a residue of glue on wraps that would not come off, so I lost them. I tried multiple old school tricks from there on shafts with no wraps, sanding, acetone, denatured alcohol, laquer thinner. Cleaning the vane with acetone yielded best results.


Is there something so many of us are missing? This stuff cost to much and is very time consuming and a poor finished product sucks.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Never had a problem , not once or do I know anybody else that uses the product that has had any problems

However obviously some are 

With ANY problem fletching I encourage the use of this glue from loctite

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=15&subid=34&plid=195

works wounders for most problem applications. Somebody from Vane Tech turned me on to it and fletching has been a cake walk ever since


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I am a Bohning Staff Shooter, so I represent this fine company and their products. I have used Turbo Nocks with the vanes already part of the nock for the past 4 or 5 years; but this year I am using T4Turbo and Bohning Double Lock Nocks with 2" Blazer vanes.

I have not experienced a single failure with the Blazers and Bohning Platinum glue. Not even when I had a complete pass through on a target butt at a range and had my arrow explode. The vanes were still intact and looking fresh. 

When I fletched up my arrows I cleaned the shaft with 91% alcohol and let it dry. Then I wrapped the arrow shaft and cleaned the wrap in the same manner. I also cleaned the base of every Blazer vane with the same grade alcohol and allowed them to dry.

When I got ready to fletch the arrows I did a dry run to make sure that the Bitzenberger was setup perfectly so that my vane contact was completely flat. I then put a nice smooth coat of Bohning Platinum glue on the base of the vane in my clamp. As I made contact between the vane and the arrow shaft I made sure that I held pressure on the clamp for about 45 seconds. Then I followed directions and left the vane clamped for about 3 to 4 minutes.

Too many times we get in a hurry as we fletch up arrows and we either skip steps or we just rush through the steps without taking the proper amount of time to let the glue start setting up properly.

An uneven bead of glue will allow voids that will cause failure. Also, if you do not have the proper amount of glue in one spot; do not push backwards to add more glue. This traps air in the glue and will also cause a poor joint!

Dick


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*as above*

The way GPR does them is the only way i can get them to hold do as above and you will have no probs Thanks Shane


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't understand where people have these problems. I am also on shooting staff w/ Bohning and shoot blazers almost exclusively except for my IBO Hunter Class arrows and the arrows I use for FITA. I have also fletched literally thousands of arrows at the shop I work for w/ Blazers and have never had problems using pine ridge, goat tuff, or bohning platinum glues. I really think if people are having problems with this it isn't the product, it may be the process people are using. I don't even clean my vanes..........I just keep my fingers off the bases and have no problems at all. As a matter of fact I hate scraping these things to refletch because you can't even pull the darn things off.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

centerx said:


> Never had a problem , not once or do I know anybody else that uses the product that has had any problems
> 
> However obviously some are
> 
> ...



I have been using the same Loc-Tite glue(from Wal-Mart) and Blazers and have not had 1 problem.

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I am a staff shooter as well, and have experienced these problems he is talking about.
Its not a big deal. Call bohning and let them know that you are experiencing this issue. The vanes should be replaced. They will possibly ask for whatever you have left for testing.

If I understand it correctly. Its nothing you are doing incorrectly (I fletch mine up same as GPR). Something is actually on the vane and NO one knows how it got there.

keep what you have, just brush the fletching side with some sandpaper and wipe with alcohol before the adhession process.

Just my .02


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

I never had any problems with them, since I started fletching my own. I dont do anything special, dont clean shafts, or vanes, just glue em on. I used Fast Fletch on the last 3-4 dz, no problems


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

We've had numerous problems with them. The staff shooter at our local range has had as many problems as anyone. Even after trying everything Bohning said to try certain colors are still falling off in flight. Now they have said to wait 24 hours before shooting them as the blazers are thicker and it takes that long for thier glue to truly set. What a crock! I'm done with Blazers!!!!! That's about $100 wasted this past year! They even sent us about 20 boxes of free blazers and no one is wasting their time with these now. A ton of money and labor down the drain! They clearly have had some problems with some of the colors for some reason.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I emailed back and forth with Bohning, but then they stopped replying....never did get an answer or anything.....

They keep popping off now and then......

My range looked like a Blazer Graveyard this Spring!


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I emailed back and forth with Bohning, but then they stopped replying....never did get an answer or anything.....
> 
> They keep popping off now and then......
> 
> My range looked like a Blazer Graveyard this Spring!


I have the same problem, they come off in flight, I'm using Fletch-tite Plantium and have heard of a lot of other people havign the same issue.

when the veins come off there is still glue on the arrow from where they where adhered. I've gone through a good 100+ veins, i keep shooting thembecause they fly great but on average I have one or 2 veins to replace after 1/2 an hour of shooting.

I am switching to Goat Tuff glue as I've heard rumor that it works better.

Here are just some threads about Blazers falling off:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=383229

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=379944


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I've tried almost every glue out there - except Gorilla glue!!!!

Mine seem to fall off upon impast with the target - leaving glue on the wrap. ALL of my Blazers have been on wraps, except my turkey arrows last spring, which were black Blazers on black Gold Tips.... I sprinkled some of them all over my range too.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

We used Goat Tuff and same problem.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have posted about having problems with them but I do think the worst is behind me now.....At least I hope. 
I now use Loktite super glue (gel) and scrub the vanes before they go on and it seems to work rather well. 
I have used Fletchtite Platinum, Platinum XT, and Flex Bond to NO LUCK....dont think it was me because I even gave some to my fellow friend to glue and they didnt last........
If it wasnt for the super glue working...I would not be shooting em now, besides I still have a few hundred in my tool kit. :wink:


----------



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

I had problems with some blazers a couple of years ago. When I told it to a rep he told me that there was a run a bad vanes and if I call the factory with the pc code numbers they would replace the vanes. I called and they did replace them.
I was also told not to use the fast set cyg.. glue . When I switched to platinumn glue my vein problems went away.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

arrowhawk said:


> I had problems with some blazers a couple of years ago. When I told it to a rep he told me that there was a run a bad vanes and if I call the factory with the pc code numbers they would replace the vanes. I called and they did replace them.
> I was also told not to use the fast set cyg.. glue . When I switched to platinumn glue my vein problems went away.


how many are in a bad run? I have 200+ sitting on my archery table... I had a bunch before from somone also but they definately seemed to be different quality, they seemed much more sturdy.

Are there "imation" blazers out there? cause the ones I have now are neon colors but the exact same size... but they don't feel as tough.


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

What colors??


I have used Pink, Blue, 2 Greens, Black , White, Purple, Orange, Yellow, Red, Mostly Back and White, Like I said I havent had any problems over the past couple years. I did have some vanes fall of when I was started getting some "bad" bottles of AMG Carbond, but it wasnt just Blazers. I switched to Fast Fletch problem solved. The problem was the glue, I used Carbond for quite awhile with no problems then it started getting really thin, and would not even hold feathers. I have also used Bohning Quantam, with no problems.

I fletched a dozen this morning, and shot 3 of them, about 15 shots each, no lost vanes.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Great responses*

I'm glad to see that so many staff shooters are having great success. Maybe you all are getting the cream of the crop and we are getting what ever comes off the line. I can make them work GPR, my question is still this, why can't I use all Bohning products and follow instructions of not cleaning and get a great adhesion. By the way, I do not get in a hurry while fletching. I am very anal about my arrows. Do you really think that I put 2 orange fletchings on and one white onto two dozen arrows, only to have the white fall off and orange be welded on! I doubt I mysteriously blundered and screwd up all the white ones. These have gave the most problems that I have read about. I shoot Quick Spins and Duravanes now. Try pulling off one these off. 

I'm sorry, but I think Bohning needs to take peoples complaints seriously before another company makes a similar vane.

So far this thread has shown ten people stating to have had numreous problems and five who have not, whom of which a majority are on staff. C'mon GPR and the rest of you staff guys, help by relaying the message to your sponsor, I think they have a good product but they have to stick for all of us.


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

Dean Lawter said:


> I'm glad to see that so many staff shooters are having great success. Maybe you all are getting the cream of the crop and we are getting what ever comes off the line. I can make them work GPR, my question is still this, why can't I use all Bohning products and follow instructions of not cleaning and get a great adhesion. By the way, I do not get in a hurry while fletching. I am very anal about my arrows. Do you really think that I put 2 orange fletchings on and one white onto two dozen arrows, only to have the white fall off and orange be welded on! I doubt I mysteriously blundered and screwd up all the white ones. These have gave the most problems that I have read about. I shoot Quick Spins and Duravanes now. Try pulling off one these off.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I think Bohning needs to take peoples complaints seriously before another company makes a similar vane.
> 
> So far this thread has shown ten people stating to have had numreous problems and five who have not, whom of which a majority are on staff. C'mon GPR and the rest of you staff guys, help by relaying the message to your sponsor, I think they have a good product but they have to stick for all of us.




I am different, I get in a hurry, fletch as fast as possible. Recently I have used 2 white 1 black, no problems with either. Maybe you guys are trying too hard, don't know, as I said I NEVER clean anything and Blazers work great for me.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Dean Lawter said:


> I'm glad to see that so many staff shooters are having great success. Maybe you all are getting the cream of the crop and we are getting what ever comes off the line. I can make them work GPR, my question is still this, why can't I use all Bohning products and follow instructions of not cleaning and get a great adhesion. By the way, I do not get in a hurry while fletching. I am very anal about my arrows. Do you really think that I put 2 orange fletchings on and one white onto two dozen arrows, only to have the white fall off and orange be welded on! I doubt I mysteriously blundered and screwd up all the white ones. These have gave the most problems that I have read about. I shoot Quick Spins and Duravanes now. Try pulling off one these off.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I think Bohning needs to take peoples complaints seriously before another company makes a similar vane.
> 
> So far this thread has shown ten people stating to have had numreous problems and five who have not, whom of which a majority are on staff. C'mon GPR and the rest of you staff guys, help by relaying the message to your sponsor, I think they have a good product but they have to stick for all of us.



Dean,
I take my job as a Field Tester pretty darned seriously and I will Not bend the truth if I find a product that does not work for me! I have been in contact with Bohning Corp. about the problems that you and the other people are having. I am doing my level best to find out what is the real cause of the problem and if I ever do, I will post it here!

I am currently using Bohning Blazers in the Flo. colors of yellow, green and orange. (one vane of each on Flo yellow, orange and green Tricolor arrow wraps by arrowwrapsunlimited) 

My Best Friend and shooting partner is using Green and white vanes on his arrows. He just put them on 2 days ago, so we have only had one day of shooting them. Time will tell if he has any problems!

Dick


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

So juyst to clarify...

you are using Neon colored veins (I use orange and green) and having success with them on arrowwraps unlimited?

Just confirming because that is the exact setup I've been using until the last round when I got tired of replacing 3 fletching when one came off and took part of the wrap with it.

if I got a pass through I would lose at least 2 fletchings, normally all 3  

I also tried the drop of glue at the front and back, extra glue, so much that it came out the sides of the veins, different helicals... same result everytime.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I sent off for some of Bohning's free blazers to do some testing with this summer... I received the neon green and whites (fletched them two neons to one white). I stuck them over a wrap, and used Fletch-Tite Platinum.

They flew absolutely great, but I had about seven or eight come off during flight.. 

I just stripped them completely off last night and capped and crested my shafts this afternoon in preperation to stick some feathers back on, even before I saw this thread.


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Loc Tite Gel................................Never have a problem at all. My sons shoot blazers I shoot 4 inch. Both you have to cut off if you use the Loc Tite


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

So I decided since I was going to Cabelas today I would perform a test on Blazers. Luckily, since the blazers can't stay on an arrow I had plenty that needed fletched.

here is the test:

Brand new package of Orange blazers (8.00 for 32 at Cabelas)
1 single Goldtip 7595 arrow, stripped with a razor blade. Rinsed with water, did not use any other cleaning agent to prevent oil buildups or chemilcals.

I'm using a Bitenburger left helical jig w/ a slight offset. It is the same setting I have used with 4 in Duraveins with NO problem.

The first blazer I glued on with Bohning Fletch-Tite platinum, allowed the clam to stay on for 20 minutes, and then opened the clamp and removed to ensure I didn't pull it off.

The second blazer I glued on with Goat Tuff, allowed the clamp to stay on for 20 minutes (this gave the Bohning glue an extra 20+ minutes to dry)

I then tried pulling each vein off by pulling on the highest point of the vein, I pulled straight up, not at an angle. 

The vein w/ the Bohning glue pulled right off without any effort. I couldn't pull the vein with Goat Tuff off, I ended up having to slice it off.

Conclusion: Bohning glue is complete crap, a waste of money, they either need to redo their forumla or stop selling it.


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

I have no problems. The last batch I used Locktite super gel. I picked it up a hardware store for cheaper than archery shop. I did clean the arrows with alcohol but I don't do anything to the blazers.

I use an Arizona ez fletcher. After I close it I hold it tight in my fist to put more pressure on the fletching for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*I still wonder!*

Why does someone from the company not post some instuctions here? I'm sure they have heard of the problems we are having. The shop I trade with even stopped ordering C.E. arrows with blazers because they come off, how ever he still sells C.E. arrows with Blazers, only he uses Goat Tuff and seems to have good success.

My new find is the Quick Spin Speed Hunters ( I love these ), also the Duravane Predator flies good and has the same great adhesion as the rest of their products.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*t*

I called bohning on this too. I don't think its the blazers, i think its the glue.

I was using the platinum and they were coming off on me too. This was just all of sudden, was using it for years. I'm not sure if they had a bad batch or what?

Switch to the XT no problems 

I think its the Platinum


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

First of all, I am not a Staff Shooter.

I was the first guy up here to use these vanes (about three years ago I think).
Now, everyone around here seems to be using them. They are without a doubt, IMO, the best hunting vane on the market; durable and accurate.

I have no fletching problems, ANYMORE. The first year I used bohning glue and I did have SOME vanes come off, not many, but some. They also pulled off pretty easy. I quickly asked around and got a tip from a guy to use AAE fast set gel and just lightly scuff the vane base with sand paper. Using this method, I have never lost a vane. In fact, when I redo arrows, the vanes rip off above the base before they scrape off the arrow. They are worth the extra effort, IMO of course.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Blazers*

My distributor has stopped selling some of the Florescent colors and the Purple. They said those colors had some sort of chemical in them that made the vanes not stick...... I personally never had a problem with them though.

I have had exactly 14 ARROWS in the past two years that 2" blazers came off of. 12 were on Beman Black Max's without wraps.... As a side, i recommend wraps on all the Bemans and new Eastons with the same "shelac" coating they are using. For whatever reason, those shiny coatings seem to be what i've had my problems with.

I have switched to Goat Tuff glue almost exclusively, and have only had 2 vanes come off in the past 6 months.

Don't know what to tell ya.

-T


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*It is this problem that made me experiment...*

with wraps. I am in the final tests of a wrap that will stick very well to the shaft and the blazer will stick so well that you will not be able to pull it off with pliers. I have used almost every kind of glue out there...and they will stick! Guaranteed. 

I went through the problems that many here have expressed. I was told that the only way to eliminate the problem was to wrap. Well, I bought some wraps from someone on here (very inexpensively) and they not only didn't stick all that well. The wrap came off in little pieces. What a pain! The Bohning wraps are the best I have found...but even they if the fletch is glued too close to the seam will start to peal the wrap off. The wrap doesn't stick well to itself...where the overlap is.

I have several people shooting arrows with my new wraps on them with great success, but if someone would like to try some I will give a few batches out.
PM me and I will give out a few dozen.

I hope I am not highjacking....I really think I have the answer to the blazer issue.

Tom


----------



## stroker (Oct 18, 2006)

In reply to your thread, I am a Bohning rep and have used the Blazer vanes ever since the product has been on the market. Bohning did have some issues with the flo colors when they hit the market that is why they have changed to the neon colors some time back. I have and still use the color white entirely and have had no issues with them sticking. First of all i do not use alcohol simply because it does contain a certain amount of oil because alcohol is a drying agent but oil is used because this product is mainly used for medical situations as a soothing agent. If you are going to use alcohol make sure it is of the 97% variety. I use acetone after I have slightly scuffed the shaft with steel wool or a light sand paper just to knock the sheen off of the shaft. I use the bohning super glue as well as goat tuff and several other brands of super glue and have had no real issues of vanes coming off. Also make sure that your super glue is not old because it will go bad after time and loose its holding or bonding power. After the arrow comes out of the jig I then dot both the front and the back of the vane with Platinum glue because this is where most vane failures happen is bacause not enough glue makes it to these areas to stick properly. Remember that vanes are not like feathers where glue soaks into the base to help to issure bonding. I hope this helps solve some of your problems and I know the people at Bohning are also concerned with what you think of their products. Shoot straight and may all your shots be good ones.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I myself am a staff shooter for Bohning and i love the vanes. I think you half to make sure your bow is correctly tuned. I think if you get these and tune your bow correctly you will like these vanes. Great company.


----------



## CDay (Aug 25, 2006)

I used fine emery cloth to scuff the base on my blazers and then wipe with acetone before gluing them on to my gold tips. I have not had any problems with any of them coming off. If you look at the base of the vanes it looks real shiny, scuff them were the base is no longer shiny and any fletching glue will work fine.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*scuffing vanes*



CDay said:


> I used fine emery cloth to scuff the base on my blazers and then wipe with acetone before gluing them on to my gold tips. I have not had any problems with any of them coming off. If you look at the base of the vanes it looks real shiny, scuff them were the base is no longer shiny and any fletching glue will work fine.


I thought that they were prepped with an adhesive on the base of the vane, and you were not supposed to mess with it. That is probably the "shiny" that you see.

Tom


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Knock on wood, I have shot Blazers for 2+ years and have never had a serious problem with them coming off. Occasionally on a pass thru one will partially tear or come loose but thats it. I use Bowmanhunter wraps and either Goat Tuff or Loc Tite fast set glue. I have fletched arrows for me and my 16 year old son with good results. Many times the wraps tear loose before the Blazers. Again this is in extreme cases and usually the arrow is damaged in some way due to a miss or something. I am not a field tester or a rep. .. Steve


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

I highly recommend the blazers on a regular basis. I fletch them as follows; 400 grit sanding on shaft, laquer thinner clean, bohning fletchtite platinum, blazer, jo jan single. I haven't had any problem, using the orange and green vanes.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

THEMan1976 said:


> I highly recommend the blazers on a regular basis. I fletch them as follows; 400 grit sanding on shaft, laquer thinner clean, bohning fletchtite platinum, blazer, jo jan single. I haven't had any problem, using the orange and green vanes.


good lord, do you perform a wax and polish in that job list also Tony,lol.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*spit shine*

I go the extra mile man!!


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Easy answer*

I clean the shafts with soap and water and use AAE glue its the best ive found. It will permenantly attach your vein in 20 seconds and they will not come off at all. I shoot blazer 2-1/2" myself and my Gander Mountain archery guy showed me on both aluminum and carbon shafts how quick and easy it was. You will literally mangle veins before they come off. A bottle goes for about 9 bucks. Here is a link to what it looks like you can more then likely get it at any sporting goods store. AAE fastset gel

Steve

http://www.cabelas.com/hprod-1/0004580.shtml


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Loctite superglue is the cure all for fletching........


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tried new recipe*

I have been hearing alot of guys talk about cleaning vanes with MEK. So here is what I tried with the old white blazers I had that would not stick:

- Scuff shaft with scotch brite
- cleaned with denatured alcohol
- rubbed base of vane with MEK
- ran bead of goat tuff


These suckers will not come off.

Thanks to all who gave me new ideas on this thread and the other related ones!


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

I work at a shop and quit using or selling the florescent Blazers last year. I had several dozen arrows brought back in which the florescent Blazers fell off while the solids were welded on. Coincindence?? I doubt it. They have always seemed to stick to wraps better than to a bare shaft, flo., or solid.
The method I have found best for bare shafts is this.
1) lightly score shaft with sandpaper, and I do mean lightly.
2) use Goat Tuff accelerator on shaft.
3) use Goat Tuff Premium and allow to sit about a minute at least. 

I don't have to go through this trouble with any other fletching besides Blazers or feathers. MOF, if I do this with QuickSpins, the glue builds up on the rim of the fletch and sets up hard.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I've been shooting bohning vanes for 5 years now. I have NEVER had ONE fall off. I cannot pull them off. I 've shot the 2" blazers, mini blazers, and the NEW micro blazers. Also the 1.5" shield and the 2.25" shield cut X-Vanes.
These are all made out of the same materials. I have shot or fletched Camo, purple, flo orange, neon orange, flo yellow, flo green, black, white, green, red, orange. I've fletched in a 2 degrees straight offset, and a heavy right helical.

How I do it!!!!

1. Clean the arrow (carbon or aluminum) with acetone on a paper towel.
2. Put the arrow in the Bitz jig.
3. Grab a vane from the package and put it into clamp without touching the base.
4. Run a generous bead of Bohning Platinum down the lenght of the vane.
5. Allow to set for 1-3 minutes depending on how much of a hurry I'm in.
6. Remove clamp and repeat steps 2-5 for the next two vanes.
7. After putting arrow #2 in the jig and putting hte first vane on, I dab the front and rear of the vane base with the Platinum glue. this help to keep the ends down if you burry one in the target. 

I allow the arrows to sit for 15-20 and they are ready to shoot. 

If you need any advice PM me and I will be glad to call you and help as I can!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

hutchies said:


> Loctite superglue is the cure all for fletching........


Hutchies,

Is there a certain brand of the loctite glue to use? # on the package?

Thanks!


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I've been shooting bohning vanes for 5 years now. I have NEVER had ONE fall off. I cannot pull them off. I 've shot the 2" blazers, mini blazers, and the NEW micro blazers. Also the 1.5" shield and the 2.25" shield cut X-Vanes.
> These are all made out of the same materials. I have shot or fletched Camo, purple, flo orange, neon orange, flo yellow, flo green, black, white, green, red, orange. I've fletched in a 2 degrees straight offset, and a heavy right helical.
> 
> How I do it!!!!
> ...


i think
you have got to clean the base of the vane with acetone
i put some on a paper towel and rub the base ofthe vane real good 
you wil find out they will stick alot better ....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Directions say not to. I havne't and have not hany ONE come off. My wife yells at me all the time for not following directions when putting things together especially for the little one. 

So I follow the directions and they work too.

How bout that!!!


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Directions say not to. I havne't and have not hany ONE come off. My wife yells at me all the time for not following directions when putting things together especially for the little one.
> 
> So I follow the directions and they work too.
> 
> How bout that!!!


i don't let my wife yell at me ! ! ! how bout that ? lol 
i fletched up 6 fatboys did exactly what the directions said 
and within 3 shots of each arrow all fell off accept a couple straglers 
and one arrow still had three on it (but i pulled on them and 2 came off)
so i cleaned the bottom of the vane with acetone (i flethed them up with loc-tite 454 but i have used several diffrent glues and they have all worked as long as you clean the bottom of the vane real good ) and there still on and i have shot 2 or 3 shoots with them and i also shoot EVERY NITE ! ! ! (50 -100 at least) i have called and talked to bohning about the problem and spoke with dale voice (v.p. sales i think ) he was very nice.. and worked with me on the problem for a couple days even returned my phone calls several times .....no matter what glue i try it always sticks to the shafts but the vane looks clean as a wistle.....o'h i have a jo-jan fletcher


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Dale is the President of the archery division. He is a true asset to our sport and will help out whenever he can.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Dredly said:


> So juyst to clarify...
> 
> you are using Neon colored veins (I use orange and green) and having success with them on arrowwraps unlimited?
> 
> ...


I forgot all about this thread. :embara: In answer to your question, here is a photo of my hunting arrows: 









To date those blazer vanes are still in great shape and just as tightly glued on as the day I put them on my arrows. Yes, those are wraps from arrowwrapsunlimited! 

Dick


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*More*

I was in my local shop the other day hanging out and helping my friend who runs the archery section, and one of the customers came in and made a comment about if you want arrows fletched right " do it yourself"! We asked him why he said that. He said that the last set that was fletched for him at the shop would just fly off. They were the camo colors.

Bohning has a problem! Lucky for some of you guys you have not had to experience it!


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

*No problems*

I am, too, a member of Bohning's shooting staff. I have NEVER experienced a single problem. I use blue 2" blazers with white wraps on my FMJ's, 2" red blazers on my 2512, 2314, and 2613 indoor arrows, and 1.5" red mini blazers on my 3-39 ACC field arrows and 3D Fatboy arrows. Most of the vanes I am using came from Lancaster Archery Supply prior to me being added to the staff. So, I have not gotten any "special" treatment. I use Pine Ridge instant glue. It has a yellow cap. I do get a little bit of "frosting", but the vanes stick really well. I do NO prep work to the shaft besides cleaning them with acetone. I am 100% satisfied. Good luck. -- Ike


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Archery Peeps,

I just bought some Blazers, a fletching jig (Arizona EZ-Fletch) and Bohning Platinum Fletch-Tite. I have plans to re-fletch some Carbon Express arrows this evening.

You peeps are making me second-guess myself after all of these posts...!

:mg: 

Well, here goes nothing...

Joe


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have found the best way for them to stay on is to sand the shiny off the base of the Blazer and then glue them on. I have never had one Blazer fall off using this method. I use Maxi-cure glue. You can pull on the vane and it will rip but the base will still be stuck to the shaft. I also don't use wraps. When I did not sand the vanes they came easily. I used Duravanes in the past and never had a problem with them sticking.
I work in an archery shop and hear alot of the same problems that many of you are having.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*still more recipes*

Same old song here. Bohning instructions can be worthless.

My recipe is:

-scrub shaft with an abrasive
-clean dust off shaft with denatured alcohol
-clean blazer base with MEK
-Goat Tuff glue

This method worked with the white ones I have that refused to stick per instructions. I tried many other combo's before this method.

Good Luck


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I also use blazers and have been using them for over a year now and have yet to have a single vane come off. I'm using the platinum glue, not cleaning the base of the fletch and using wraps....the only thing that I do to help insure that they wont come off in flight is after the glue has had time to set I add a small dab to both the front edge and tail edge of the vane to help adhere it to the arrow. Never had an issue.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Blazer Peeps,

Well...I "tried" to fletch my new Blazers last night. I did 3 Carbon Express Eliminator 250 arrows and I tried a test after reading all of the "Blazer vanes falling off" posts ad nausem. Here's what I did:

1. Stripped the old vanes off using a Saunders Pro Stripper and a razor blade.
2. Sanded each shaft down with 600 wet/dry sandpaper.
3. Went back over each shaft with a Scotchbrite pad.
4. Cleaned each shaft with acetone (container from Home Depot) and a piece of old T-shirt.
5. Cleaned each shaft again with denatured alcohol (also from Homey D).
6. Inserted 2 standard green Blazers in the "blue" arms of my Arizona EZ-Fletch Carbon Right fletching jig.
7. Inserted 1 standard black Blazer in the light blue (c**k feather) arm of the jig.
8. Inserted the clean arrow shaft into the jig.
9. Applied Bohning Fletch-Tite Platinum (thin bead) down the length of each Blazer.
10. Pressed the jig together (as per instructions) and applied the "cap".
11. Waited 7 minutes.
12. Removed the arrow from the jig and set it aside to dry.
13. Checked the vanes the next morning. Pulled on them (lightly). They ALL came off...!  

The test:

On the first arrow, I did nothing to the Blazer vanes.
On the second arrow, I scuffed/sanded the c**k vane and cleaned it with acetone.
On the 3rd arrow, I scuffed/sanded/cleaned each vane.

Tonight, I'm going to try using denatured alcohol for everything. I may even try to clean the shafts with Comet or Ajax and warm water. I'm going to get to the bottom of this problem!

If all else fails, I'll use Loc-Tite Gel Super Glue...either that, or Liquid Nails  

Joe


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I have never had a problem with Blazers adherring.

I use Saunders NPV glue, I have been shooting the same arrows all indoor season, started in Nov, and have not had a single vane come off.
I do not clean the vanes.
I do clean the shafts with a little ajax and water and after they dry I use denatured alcohol to clean off any residue on the shafts.
Then glue them up, I let them stay in the jig 10-15 minutes, the NPV glue is not a quickset glue, but it is not brittle, and I use it on all my vanes, indoor and out, and have never had a problem.
Then I let them cure overnight, and they are ready to shoot the next day.

BTW I am shooting CX XJammers.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Blazer fletching follow-up*

Blazer Peeps,

Well...I think that I've got it now!

 

I cleaned up the 3 shafts that I was trying to fletch and got the Blazers to "stick" properly. Here's what I did:

1. Cleaned all glue off of the shafts with a good acetone wipe.
2. Poured some acetone in a little dish and stood the Blazers up in it (this removed any glue residue from the base of the Blazer vanes).
3. Wiped each vane base clean with a piece of old T-shirt soaked in acetone.
4. Cleaned each shaft with Comet and a Scotchbrite pad under warm water.
5. Let each shaft dry completely.
6. Fletched the first arrow using the "used" Blazers and Loc-Tite Gel Control super glue.
7. Fletched the 2nd arrow with Bohning Fletch-Tite Platinum.
8. Left for a couple hours.
9. Returned and pulled firmly on each vane (on both arrows).

Guess what...the Blazers stayed on!!! 

I fletched one more arrow with Fletch-Tite Platinum and finished by applying a drop of glue (F.T.P.) to the front and back of each vane on all arrows. I'll check the 3rd arrow in the morning.

Also, this afternoon, I spoke with Michelle in Customer Service at Bohning and explained the adhesion problem. She gave me the tip about using Comet or Ajax under warm water to "prep" the shafts as acetone and denatured alcohol can leave a residue that prevents bonding. This was a common "resolution" in many Blazer problem threads. She also said to check the 3-4 digit number on the package near the UPC code. The first number on the left designates the year in which the product was manufactured. She said that if the number is a 6 (2006) or a 7 (2007), the Blazers should be OK. However, if the number is a 4 (2004) or a 5 (2005), contact them with the number and Bohning will replace them free of charge due to a manufacturing flaw. She also said that they have had some adhesion problems with certain carbon arrows (Carbon Express Maximas, as per Michelle) because the finish is oil-based and evaporates causing the Blazers not to "stick". She was very helpful!

Oh, BTW, she also said that you couldn't "re-use" the Blazers once they had glue applied to them. Guess what?...yes, you can!!! You just need to clean them (see steps 2 and 3 above) properly.

Sorry, peeps, for the long post but I wanted to let "youse" know!

Joe


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Blazers*

I know everyone says there's no issues with there blazers....and i somewhat agree! Ive used them since they came on to the archery seen. I was immediately impressed by there ability to steer broad heads. Ive only recently cut and fletched some arrows for a newbie at work. Well he wanted some eye catching shafts so i made up some flashy blazers with the new tiger stripes on them then put wraps on to match. They were stunning to say the least. I took him out to the local range for some practice. The first three arrows to my astonishment....you guessed it the vanes were falling off as fast as he could shoot them! I do my arrows the same way every time with the blazers and not had a bit of trouble. The only thing i did different was to have him purchase Quatum XT glue by bohning. Other than that i did nothing different in the prep process. I"m very disappointed! I'm hoping this is just a fluke. Bohning has yet to reply to my emails!


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*not a fluke*

This is one of the most controversial subjects! Many have NO PROBLEMS, while countless others do. No doubt there is a quality control problem. It's a great product, but your guess is as good as mine if they will stick or not.


----------

